

Rate my startup: nspires, tiny gems of inspiration - sacharya

nspires is a site where people can write about those who inspire them, limiting each entry to 650 characters for the readers benefit.<p>While it is possible to write about global figures, the intent is to highlight inspiring individuals in the local communities. This then creates a communication channel for like-minded people to become aware and get involved.<p>I'm looking for ideas and suggestions on how to get traction, comments on the app itself, and possible business opportunities.<p>Thanks!<p>http://nspires.me
======
metachris
Interesting concept.

One technical issue i've noticed: I can click on the "inspiring" counter of a
person (let's say it was 5) and it updates it by one (now 6). When I reload
the page it's back to 5 and when I click on it again, it updates to 7. I seem
to be able to do that repeatedly.

Also, links to external resources such as Wikipedia might be interesting on
the detail pages.

------
andrewtbham
i think it's an interesting idea with potential... the thing that strikes me
is that inspiration is an emotional subject, yet the site seems to lack much
emotion... the design looks very utilitarian, and the posts look stock and not
user generated. the site just has a clinical feel to it... i expected
something more like <http://www.postsecret.com/>

------
ritonlajoie
clickme <http://nspires.me>

------
andrewtbham
the domain is clever!

